# Too big?!



## hethir (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, guys! I seem to have an overly LARGE puppy on my hands! At 9 months he is closing in on 95-100 lbs! If he stays here I think he will be fine but I know a lot of dogs do MORE filling out after their first year. We VERY carefully measure his food, he is definitely NOT fat. He gets a TON of exercise running with my border collie mix, too  He's just very stalky and has been since he was a pup (we had our choice of two males. The breeder introduced them as the "normal puppy" and the "tank"). I worry about his hips and other parts of his system that may be affected by his quick growth. Also, it's looking like he may be bigger than the breed standard (which would instantly disqualify him from ever being bred, per the breeder). What do you all think? Thanks!!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Hard to say if he is oversized by how much he weighs...normally I would say most 95-100lb dogs are over the height limit, but if he has big bone and stocky...hard to say. Can you measure him at the whither? 

My Carlo, who will be a year old Sunday has only 1/4 cm before he is too tall.







But there are worse things than never being breedworthy...as long as his hips and elbows are good, and he works..I am happy!


----------



## hethir (Sep 25, 2008)

So the standard is by height, not weight??


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Posi&clutchSo the standard is by height, not weight??


Both.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes...as if they are too tall, then usually they weigh too much also.









"Height at the withers for males: 60 - 65 cm, bitches: 55 - 60 cm. Length of torso exceeds height at the withers by 10 - 17%."


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

and...

Size/Weight

Males: Height at the wither 60 cm to 65 cm
Weight 30 kg to 40 kg.

Females: Height at the wither 55 cm to 60 cm
Weight 22 kg - 32 kg


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

And for those of us who are to lazy to read cm/kg...lol

Males: Height, 23.5''-25.5''
Weight, 66-88lbs

Females: Height, 21.5''-23.5''
Weight, 48-70lbs


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdAnd for those of us who are to lazy to read cm/kg...lol
> 
> Males: Height, 23.5''-25.5''
> Weight, 66-88lbs
> ...


I wasn't too lazy...looked up conversion stuff on the net...lol
But I am confused..I thought that my male was at the lower end of the standard at 24" but according to this he is right int he middle?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

starting to feel like a thread killer and not liking it


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He would be considered at the lower end if he were to be shown in AKC. 
The SV is different.


----------



## hethir (Sep 25, 2008)

I always feel like a thread killer!! I didn't know there was a term for it, lol


----------



## ag512bbi (Jun 4, 2007)

I'd say enjoy your dog regardless of size. It's like saying, i want my son to be a basketball player but it seems he's not tall enough, now what?? Do i get rid of him?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Both.


Who said that you can't breed an oversize dog? height or weight? Certainly there is no such restriction in the USA and the AKC.

Maybe there should be, as the majority of conformation dogs are oversize1


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

mjbgsd said:


> And for those of us who are to lazy to read cm/kg...lol
> 
> Males: Height, 23.5''-25.5''
> Weight, 66-88lbs
> ...


OR (USA) 
Males 24-26" But try showing a 24" male in the Specials class!

Bitches 22-24"


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

mjbgsd said:


> He would be considered at the lower end if he were to be shown in AKC.
> The SV is different.


 
Male 24-26" But most are bigger!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Indeed they are....


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Didn't AKC change males to up to 27"? Just something I heard in conformation class


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The GSD breed standard on AKC's website states, "*Size, Proportion, Substance*
The desired _height_ for males at the top of the highest point of the shoulder blade is 24 to 26 inches; and for bitches, 22 to 24 inches." And as far as I know, the GSDCA which controls the breed standard, hasn't made any changes in the standard - I "believe" any change would have to be voted on by the membership.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

is something wrong with my computer?

I see a post from last year April 24 2009

then the next post is from today by a "new member" who joined in july 2007 with only 4 posts replying to a post a year old..how do you even find a topic that hasn't been discussed in that long? this new board makes me crazy sometimes


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The way I read it is that it is 24 to 26 inches, but as long as the proportions are good over 26 inches is not a disqualifying fault or anything. 

I think the SV is more rigid about that. 

However, one should look at the whole dog and see if the dog is really good enough to overcome being over-sized. And how much over-sized? If the dog is 26.5, I do not see that as terrible, but several inches? 

No there is not rule or law, but it depends if you want to be a serious breeder and strive to stay within the standard or not.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The new members are in the archives! Does the OP still post here? I don't know anyone anymore, everyone has changed their names or are new.
But in the opening post the dog was only 9 months and already 95#, so that is huge, IMO...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Didn't AKC change males to up to 27"? Just something I heard in conformation class


 
No! It just seems that way due to the number of oversized males in the ring.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ha... Yea no kidding. Cullen's mom was I think 24", and dad was right around 26 1/2", so he WAS a bit over, I don't know why I was thinking standard was 27. He is in show conformation classes, but I don't think I would show him unless he was " desired" in all aspects.... Guess that's just me.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Unfortunately, even if a dog was to standard, he might be deemed small in the show ring as so many of the males are oversize. I helped show a male who was 26" and he was the smallest in the ring and always attracted comments about his stature. A dog is not necessarily lauded for its conformation to the standard even when being judged according to it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Samba said:


> Unfortunately, even if a dog was to standard, he might be deemed small in the show ring as so many of the males are oversize. I helped show a male who was 26" and he was the smallest in the ring and always attracted comments about his stature. A dog is not necessarily lauded for its conformation to the standard even when being judged according to it.


Slider is exactly 24" and when he was being shown in AKC he looked like a pipsqueak next to the other dogs in his class - all of the other males appeared to be over the standard.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Samba said:


> Unfortunately, even if a dog was to standard, he might be deemed small in the show ring as so many of the males are oversize. I helped show a male who was 26" and he was the smallest in the ring and always attracted comments about his stature. A dog is not necessarily lauded for its conformation to the standard even when being judged according to it.


 you mean dogs outside the Standard are in the show ring and accepted by Judges? Surely you jest ... roflmao. Heaven forbid! How could a reputable breeder allow such??? And according to some, it is the norm and not the exception in the show ring. Interesting ...


----------

